# King Mo Tests Positive for Steroids.



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

MMAjunkieDann Dann Stupp
According to NSAC, Muhammed "King Mo" Lawal tested positive for Drostanolone at the Jan. 7 Strikeforce event.

https://twitter.com/#!/MMAjunkieDann


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

There is a short list of fighters especially 185+ that I'd be surprised doesn't take or hasn't taken steroids in the past. Whats surprising is the stupidity of getting caught. C'mon ,man!


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Guess he will get a year suspension as well then huh? They are not going to have anyone left at Strikeforce soon.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Believe it or not, he denies:



> Former Strikeforce light-heavyweight champion Muhammed "King Mo" Lawal tested positive for the anabolic steroid Drostanolone at the Jan. 7 "Strikeforce: Rockhold vs. Jardine" event.
> 
> That's according to Nevada State Athletic Commission Executive Director Keith Kizer, who today emailed the event's drug-testing results to MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com).
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/27008/str...e-for-anabolic-steroid-fighter-denies-use.mma


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

And he's the one calling Rampage a dummy, he sure showed him.

Have fun with that year off, and learn to train naturally.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

The main uses of this steroid is to lower cholesterol and it has also been used to treat cancer victims...

On the other hand it has also been used among amateur wrestlers, bodybuilders, fighters and so on, usually to help them maintain musclemass and/or strenght during a weight-cut.

Just some info for those interested 

And damn, King Mo got hit, even though he was all the way up there on his high horse


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

What a low-life if it's true. I don't like people who cheat but nothings worse than a loudmouth who cheats. Enjoy the year off and i'm sure he'll fade away.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

He's such a vocal guy, that's going to magnify the fact that he did this. Of course he's denying it. Anyways enjoy the year off. Hopefully he can get his shit together in that time.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Don't forget to overturn his win over Larkin as a No Contest NSAC.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

This will give him some time to rest and work on his stand up!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Rampage is gonna have a field day with this.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Why would Mo need a diuretic? He weighs 218lbs soaking wet, should be an easy cut.

Maybe he got injured?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Why would Mo need a diuretic? He weighs 218lbs soaking wet, should be an easy cut.
> 
> Maybe he got injured?


Not to mention his been an athlete for how long now? :confused02:






A video of him wrestling in 2007, weighing near 212 lbs. If true, wouldn't make much sense to use this substance imo.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Permanently ban him from ZUFFA or the sport. They need to make an example out of some one. I have no tolerance for cheating in high level sporting competition. Get rid of him.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Not to mention his been an athlete for how long now? :confused02:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He also weighed not even 220lbs in his HW fights. 

Maybe his knee was bothering him, otherwise I don't understand it.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Permanently ban him from ZUFFA or the sport. They need to make an example out of some one. I have no tolerance for cheating in high level sporting competition. Get rid of him.


You realize close to 70% of fighters use peds, they have already established a precedent for ped use if they banned him it would most likely just get overturned in a lawsuit.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Permanently ban him from ZUFFA or the sport. They need to make an example out of some one. I have no tolerance for cheating in high level sporting competition. Get rid of him.


That would not be a good thing for a whole lot of reasons. To take someone's livelihood away from them when many others have been caught doing the same thing and only got fines and suspensions. Not to mention that the first person they ban for this is a minority. I could just imagine the excrement storm that would ensue, and it would be justified IMO.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

And there goes another one of the very few bright points in Strikeforce...


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

slapshot said:


> You realize close to 70% of fighters use peds, they have already established a precedent for ped use if they banned him it would most likely just get overturned in a lawsuit.


Where is your source? What are you basing this off? A few interviews with some bitter fighters claiming that every other fighter is on steroids? It's not credible.

Even if the figures are actually overwhelming, that still doesn't mean it's right. Just because some thing is the norm doesn't render it acceptable. MMA judging is a shambles at the moment, doesn't mean we should accept it. It's wrong and fighters should be severely punished if caught.



Term said:


> That would not be a good thing for a whole lot of reasons. To take someone's livelihood away from them when many others have been caught doing the same thing and only got fines and suspensions. Not to mention that the first person they ban for this is a minority. I could just imagine the excrement storm that would ensue, and it would be justified IMO.


It's their fault. These are grown men and women, adults that should take full responsibility for their actions. If they choose to take performance enhancing drugs to give themselves an unfair advantage over their opponents then they should be punished appropriately. And in my opinion, a permanent ban is appropriate. 

If the UFC want to cut down on the number of steroid users in the sport, then they should look to make an example out a high profile fighter. If any one gets caught using PED's then they should be banished from the sport or the organisation. I'm sure that would make fighters think twice about ever using them.

At the end of the day this is mixed martial arts, the best fighter should win the competition. Using PED's to gain unfair advantages goes against everything I watch this and other sports for. Everyone should be on an even playing field.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

It should be treated like most normal jobs. You get a warning for a first offense for a failed drug test. Warning could be time off/fine etc. Second offense, you're fired.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Fighters aren't on a level playing field in general. Who cares?

Anyway, the funny thing is it's crazy how Mo's been clean his whole career. Seems almost silly he'd be caught now.


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

What's up with wrestlers and getting busted?


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Rauno said:


> What a low-life if it's true. I don't like people who cheat but nothings worse than a loudmouth who cheats. Enjoy the year off and i'm sure he'll fade away.


I agree with everything you just said, but I have to add, "and denies cheating after the fact." Simply disgusting!


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

It really does make me wonder how the hell these fighters think they are going to get away with it? Are they hoping NSAC or CSAC won't do drug testing on that day? How stupid can you be?


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Why would Mo need a diuretic? He weighs 218lbs soaking wet, should be an easy cut.
> 
> Maybe he got injured?


Masteron isn't purely a diuretic, it's an androgen and gives a bunch of benefits to an athlete, especially when stacked with other substances. My guess is he was using a cocktail of stuff and the Masteron was the thing that he cycled wrong so that's what showed on the test.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> It's their fault. These are grown men and women, adults that should take full responsibility for their actions. If they choose to take performance enhancing drugs to give themselves an unfair advantage over their opponents then they should be punished appropriately. And in my opinion, a permanent ban is appropriate.
> 
> If the UFC want to cut down on the number of steroid users in the sport, then they should look to make an example out a high profile fighter. If any one gets caught using PED's then they should be banished from the sport or the organisation. I'm sure that would make fighters think twice about ever using them.
> 
> At the end of the day this is mixed martial arts, the best fighter should win the competition. Using PED's to gain unfair advantages goes against everything I watch this and other sports for. Everyone should be on an even playing field.


I don't really disagree with this, and I think they could do this going forward. If they announce now that the next person that gets caught is fired, and will be permanently banned from Zuffa, then ok. Everyone has been warned and if they are caught it's on them.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Rauno said:


> What a low-life if it's true. I don't like people who cheat but nothings worse than a loudmouth who cheats. Enjoy the year off and i'm sure he'll fade away.


Sorry I was reading your post and all I could think of was Chael Sonnen:thumb02:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> *Fighters aren't on a level playing field in general. Who cares?*
> 
> Anyway, the funny thing is it's crazy how Mo's been clean his whole career. Seems almost silly he'd be caught now.


Huh? Yes they are. Another human being competing against another human being. When you start adding performance enhancing drugs into the equation it is ruining the competitive nature of the sport (this applies to all sports). Why tolerate it?


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> MMAjunkieDann Dann Stupp
> According to NSAC, Muhammed "King Mo" Lawal tested positive for Drostanolone at the Jan. 7 Strikeforce event.
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/MMAjunkieDann


 ...Truthfully, I've never liked Mo's attitude. He's more flash than splash. He's been calling out Rampage recently which makes no sense. Might be trying to get Dana to sign him. QJ would KO Mo...


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> Masteron isn't purely a diuretic, it's an androgen and gives a bunch of benefits to an athlete, especially when stacked with other substances. My guess is he was using a cocktail of stuff and the Masteron was the thing that he cycled wrong so that's what showed on the test.


Exactly, Thats exactly how it can happen, it's pretty decent alone, its not been very popular in the states until just recently, maybe he didnt think they would test for it, its not very common. It don't come in energy drinks thats for sure.


----------

